# Left Spain 5 years ago returning



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Left Spain ( south ) 5 years ago can anyone tell me has thr price of food and eating out gone up much in the last few years ?

I see rental accomodation appears to be around the same prices from the web sites I ve looked at but I was looking for some real feedback from people who have lived there for 6 or 7 years or so

Many thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Look at the cost of living sticky at the top of the page, especially post 268 which has a recent shopping list. Of course it all depends; it depends on where you're living and what you like to do among other things, but it'll give you a general idea. I think the cost of living has gone up considerably in the last few years. Let's see what others think. What is true is that this year petrol, electricity and gas has gone up A LOT!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

philly said:


> Left Spain ( south ) 5 years ago can anyone tell me has thr price of food and eating out gone up much in the last few years ?
> 
> I see rental accomodation appears to be around the same prices from the web sites I ve looked at but I was looking for some real feedback from people who have lived there for 6 or 7 years or so
> 
> Many thanks


hi - we've been here nearly 8 years now

you'll probably find prices not so very different to 5 years ago - they went up & down a bit, but a menú del día is still about the same price & supermarket prices don't seem to have gone up much - if you look at the 'cost of living' sticky there's supermarket comparison link there

one thing that has gone up exponentially is the cost of electricity & gas!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We bought our house here in 2005. Electricity, petrol and some foods have gone up a huge amount. Other food items, especially fruit and veg in the market, are about the same. 

Eating out hasn't gone up, especially where there is competition, because of the recession. Places can only charge what people can afford to pay. A _menú del día _in our village still costs what it did in 2005 (€7) and beers and coffees are still €1.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> hi - we've been here nearly 8 years now
> 
> you'll probably find prices not so very different to 5 years ago - they went up & down a bit, but a menú del día is still about the same price & supermarket prices don't seem to have gone up much - if you look at the 'cost of living' sticky there's supermarket comparison link there
> 
> one thing that has gone up exponentially is the cost of electricity & gas!!


Yes, you could be right xabia, that prices have stabilised now, but I seem to remember that before the crisis hit prices were steadily rising.  Since our problems with the economy, prices have been forced to stay put.

Actually, when i htink about it my prices for classes have stayed the same for ages, and my hairdresser has charged the same for at least 5 years


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

We've been here for nearly 8 years . Petrol and Electric have gone up but as said in previous thread menu del dia, coffee etc are much the same.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, you could be right xabia, that prices have stabilised now, but I seem to remember that before the crisis hit prices were steadily rising.  Since our problems with the economy, prices have been forced to stay put.


yes, they were rising - & yes have stabilised or even dropped a bit since the crisis hit


we can actually get a menú now for less than before the crisis

I pay the same for a coffee locally as I did 7/8 years ago, and my weekly food bill has barely changed over the years (til my dad came)


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Electricity, gas and petrol have gone up enormously but nothing like in the UK (well, apart from petrol but it's still cheaper here).


----------



## mdavidfrost (Aug 13, 2011)

philly said:


> Left Spain ( south ) 5 years ago can anyone tell me has thr price of food and eating out gone up much in the last few years ?
> 
> I see rental accomodation appears to be around the same prices from the web sites I ve looked at but I was looking for some real feedback from people who have lived there for 6 or 7 years or so
> 
> Many thanks


I've been away from Spain for five years, and am also returning, although I've been there every summer.

Prices have certainly gone up, but you can still get two long, warm barras of bread in Mercandona for €1 (for the two, not each), you can eat out in a cheap bar in Málaga for €8 and a beer will cost as little as €1.20 or €1.30 away from the tourist areas.

Rents have gone down. My wife is renting out a two-bedroom apartment in Benalmádena Costa, less than a five-minute walk from the beach, for €400 a month, with the tenant paying water and electricity. That's a lot less than five years ago.

David


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

mdavidfrost said:


> I've been away from Spain for five years, and am also returning, although I've been there every summer.
> 
> Prices have certainly gone up, but you can still get two long, warm barras of bread in Mercandona for €1 (for the two, not each), you can eat out in a cheap bar in Málaga for €8 and a beer will cost as little as €1.20 or €1.30 away from the tourist areas.
> 
> ...


Thats the area we are going back to as well - yet when I look on the websites the cost of rentals is extorniate !!!!

I went on the mercadona site and the prices of food don t seem to have gone up that much at all so thats good news

Well apart from elec and petrol seems to be around the same for essentials

If anyone can give us ideas re rental costs that would be good

Thanks everyone for your input
:clap2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

philly said:


> Thats the area we are going back to as well - yet when I look on the websites the cost of rentals is extorniate !!!!
> 
> I went on the mercadona site and the prices of food don t seem to have gone up that much at all so thats good news
> 
> ...


Rental costs will vary from area to area and will obviously depend on what accommodation you choose...villa, adosado, piso.. So it depends on where you intend to go.
From what I've seen, rents tend to be cheaper the further away from Marbella you are..But even round here monthly rental prices have dropped considerably. We are paying 500 euros a month less than two years ago...More expensive houses have seen even more dramatic drops. There is plenty of room for negotiation so it's worth looking at more expensive properties as you may get a bargain.
I heard last week of two bed apartments going for 300 euros a month plus utilities but these flats are in a rather scruffy urb surrounded by builders' waste and half-finished skeletal constructions stuck out on the edge of the campo just outside Estepona.
We need a big house and garden for our big dog and it's nice and quiet where we live, near my son's place and in a small village within easy reach of a town but I know we could get a posher house for half the cost if we moved a few km inland.
Which we may well do when the money runs out..


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Rental costs will vary from area to area and will obviously depend on what accommodation you choose...villa, adosado, piso.. So it depends on where you intend to go.
> From what I've seen, rents tend to be cheaper the further away from Marbella you are..But even round here monthly rental prices have dropped considerably. We are paying 500 euros a month less than two years ago...More expensive houses have seen even more dramatic drops. There is plenty of room for negotiation so it's worth looking at more expensive properties as you may get a bargain.
> I heard last week of two bed apartments going for 300 euros a month plus utilities but these flats are in a rather scruffy urb surrounded by builders' waste and half-finished skeletal constructions stuck out on the edge of the campo just outside Estepona.
> We need a big house and garden for our big dog and it's nice and quiet where we live, near my son's place and in a small village within easy reach of a town but I know we could get a posher house for half the cost if we moved a few km inland.
> Which we may well do when the money runs out..


Can I ask which area you live in and size and cost of your villa

Thanks


----------

